# My boys this morning...



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Can you tell they love sunshine?








Little face:








Big face:








Paws:


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Great Pics, they certainly look as if they are enjoying those rays


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

Such sweet pictures


----------



## silent_dreamer85 (Mar 10, 2008)

awwww there in love!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,we all love the sunshine,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

bless their lil hearts  they both look so peacefull and warm.


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

They look so comfy together


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow-they really know how to chill-lovely


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

The look lovely and very relaxed


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

great pics,,,


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awww how sweet the way the paws r touching....nice pics


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Lovely pic 

Mel


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, looks like they are making the most of the sun shine


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Brilliant pics - I love to see dogs and cats together like this - people are always astounded that we have both, and are even more astounded when I tell them that a lot of people do!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Brilliant pics - I love to see dogs and cats together like this - people are always astounded that we have both, and are even more astounded when I tell them that a lot of people do!


Same here, people always tell me I am lying when I say I have two cat snuggling greyhounds


----------

